# My Girls - Penny and Mystique



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Since Sunny got his own thread, it's only fair that Penny and Mystique get intros as well. Mystique is the all black, Penny the tiger and white. :luv

I apologize for the bad cell phone pics - I'll get better ones up when I can get my camera operational.


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

They are beautiful!


----------



## rural-cat (Dec 6, 2013)

very pretty girls!

are they integrated completely yet? i think i remember you mentioning that mystique is relatively recently adopted.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks guys! Yes, Mystique was adopted on October 29th. Penny and Mystique are now fully integrated and doing fine. Penny isn't overly impressed with Mystique lol - she will hiss if Mystique gets in her face - but she isn't at all aggressive towards her and they can both have the full run of the house even when we aren't home without any problems.


----------



## Pneumo (Dec 16, 2013)

They are both very pretty! Mystique reminds me of a cat I had when I was around 16, her name was Nixon and she was black long haired with yellow eyes. I also love her name, it fits!


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

Mystique is pretty, and I bet she's sweet towards her humans!


----------



## Heckle& jeckle (Feb 16, 2013)

Beautiful girls welcome ?


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks guys - yes, Mystique is a very loving girl although she is still acclimating to life inside rather than life on the street. She hasn't lost her attitude of 'high alert' yet, and does tend to startle easily. That being said, she loves to be patted, has a huge purr motor, and will roll around on the ground like a puppy to get attention lol. She also has the most adorable little chirp when she wants something. :blackcat


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

such sa-weeeetieeeeez!!! they are gorgeous little girls!!
I love Penny's "beauty mark" (the smudge next to her nose lol)

I use to favor black beauties and little else, but since owning a Whabby (white w/ tabby spots) I have found that they are adorable! So full of personality!
Penny is a beautiful Whabby! and Mystique is simply, gorgeous!


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Lol thanks cat face! Yes, we love Penny's beauty mark too, as well as her 'dirty' little chin. Did you ever watch Over the Hedge? Penny has such big eyes it reminds us of Hammy the Squirrel in that show, so we call her Hammy-face. I'll have to let Penny know she is a Whabby - I love that. 

Mystique looks so regal in that shot lol - she is really a goofball masquerading in a regal costume. She prances like a pony and has taken to 'hiding' around corners and jumping out to 'surprise' me. She's so funny.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Heather72754 said:


> Lol thanks cat face! Yes, we love Penny's beauty mark too, as well as her* 'dirty' little chin.* Did you ever watch Over the Hedge? Penny has such big eyes it reminds us of Hammy the Squirrel in that show, so we call her Hammy-face. I'll have to let Penny know she is a Whabby - I love that.


Ah, the _dirty chin_.. Sadie has one of those, we call it her "*Soul Patch*" rofl
I have seen Hammy the squirrel and now that you mentioned it, Sadie has that same expression followed by the same spaz moves! lol

You'll absolutely have to let her know! After all Calico's have theirs and Torties have theirs so why not start a new color! *Whabby*! <stands proud and salutes> Whabbys wock!



Heather72754 said:


> Mystique looks so regal in that shot lol - she is really a goofball masquerading in a regal costume. She prances like a pony and has taken to *'hiding' around corners and jumping out to 'surprise' me*. She's so funny.


I love it when cats start doing that kind of thing! Sharing their humour to me is as special as sharing cuddles and blinky eyes lol


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Awww, so cute!! Mystique has a beautiful coat! Penny's beauty spot makes her look like she is pretty skeptical about what is going on.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks Marcia - yes, Mystique's coat is also soooo soft it's amazing. I tell her all the time that a kitty who gets her knickers in a twist about being picked up and snuggled has NO business being that amazingly soft. :lol: Haha, yes Penny looks suspicious for sure - and now with Sunny she has even more to be suspicious about lol.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Ooh, such gorgeous kitties!!!


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Pretty!!


----------



## BigLittleSmall (Dec 9, 2013)

Awwz, I love them both

I have a tabby/white too and a white/tabby spots (amongst others lol) and they are so pretty

Thanks for adopting!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Do I see a tipped ear? I love that! Your kitties are beautiful!


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Yes, Mystique's ear is tipped - gives her a bit of a rakish appearance lol. She was a stray who was found in the vicinity of a feral colony that the rescue I got her from supports. When the volunteer initially tried to get her out of the crate, she was so scared that she lunged and tried to bite. They thought she was feral, so when she went for her spay the vet tipped the ear. After her surgery, however, they found out that she wasn't feral at all in fact. She is definitely still jumpy (whether by temperament or habit it's too soon to say) but has never once offered a bite or a scratch in response to anything - even things she didn't like, like going to the vet. She loves to be patted too, and doesn't ever hiss or anything like that. She's a doll. :luv


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Awwww...I've got an ear tipped kitty too!
Same reasons even!


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Oooh, what a beautiful girl? boy? I love the eyes!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

LOL! Oops! A little girl Snickerdoodles!


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Aww, so cute! And I love the name. :lol:


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

So..How are all three of your adorable cats doing as far as being 'assimilated' into your mini clowder?!


----------

